# LETS DO THE MAMBA



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I had to get some more







View attachment 11894



























KAWI RULES


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

U have a very nice bike


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I may get some of those one day but I'm happy with my law 2s for now


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

You have a SICK looking bike, how do you like the tires so far? How do they ride?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

This my second set. They ride like a factory tire smooth as a babies butt.

KAWI RULES


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...and not cheap either...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice bike j


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice. Those are the only Interco tires I actually like.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

definatly the sickest tire I know of!


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

sweet looking bike i love a set but way to heavy for me.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

definatly a sweet looking aggressive tire but everyone up here that tried them took them off for one reason or another.....most of them said they vibrated like hell and sucked on trails so i stuck away.......how do you like them for trail? i know they probably kick *** in mud but.....


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know where they got their vibration problems from but it wasn't the tires I've had 2 sets and smooth from idle up to 65mph. I think they do better on trails than Backs because of the smoother ride but neither are trail tires.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

narfbrain said:


> definatly a sweet looking aggressive tire but everyone up here that tried them took them off for one reason or another.....most of them said they vibrated like hell and sucked on trails so i stuck away.......how do you like them for trail? i know they probably kick *** in mud but.....


I ride mine on dirt farm roads. No vibration at all.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

those will surely be my next set of tires after i get bored of the 31's. looks good man.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

They look good


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd love to try a set someday. What size are those and what rim offset are you running? How do you find the weight in regards to handling specifically trail riding?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They're 30-10-14's the rims are 14x7 4+3 offset. If you want trail tire stick with Zillas, Big Horns or Mudlites Mambas aren't trail tires. 

KAWI RULES


----------

